# Beautiful image



## babettesfeast (Jun 26, 2009)

I never thought about this perspective, but, at just over 2 months since I lost my heart dog, Stella, it really gets to me.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

I saw that the other day. Tears


----------



## babettesfeast (Jun 26, 2009)

I know, tears. Dh and I are getting excited about a new puppy this winter, but then my grief just hits so hard, I don't know if I can/should do it.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

babettesfeast said:


> I know, tears. Dh and I are getting excited about a new puppy this winter, but then my grief just hits so hard, I don't know if I can/should do it.


I lost my Olivia in December. I found Molly in March. I didn't think I was ready. Well Olivia was very in tune to my feelings and if she knew how much I was hurting, she would do anything to ease my pain. 
My hubs finally told me Olivia aka Livie Dawg , would be thrilled for me to be happy again and to offer another dog the happiness she had. 
Molly will never replace Olivia, she is her own story with her own chapters. And sometimes, we see things Olivia used to do come out in Molly. It makes me smile.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Dunmar said:


> I lost my Olivia in December. I found Molly in March. I didn't think I was ready. Well Olivia was very in tune to my feelings and if she knew how much I was hurting, she would do anything to ease my pain.
> My hubs finally told me Olivia aka Livie Dawg , would be thrilled for me to be happy again and to offer another dog the happiness she had.
> Molly will never replace Olivia, she is her own story with her own chapters. And sometimes, we see things Olivia used to do come out in Molly. It makes me smile.


So very true, well said. 

Here is one of my favorite poems-

Piece of my Heart

“It came to me that every time I lose a *dog* they take a *piece of my heart* with them. And every new *dog* who comes into *my* life, gifts me with a *piece* of their *heart*. If I live long enough, all the components of *my heart* will be *dog*, and I will become as generous and loving as they are.”


----------



## WatsonsMom (Dec 23, 2019)

Tears... I will never run out. But my heart breaks just a little less every day.


----------

